# cedar in tank?



## aquafeet (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm setting up a planted tank for South American fish and I want to have some wood in it, maybe to grow some moss on and of course, plecos will rasp on it, etc. BC is full of cedar and I was wondering if it's safe for keeping stable water parameters (long term too), for the fish and the plants. I'm getting conflicting info online so I'm wondering if anyone here has actually used it and what the results were.

Thanks


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i would avoid it - it breaks down fast since its a soft wood. better yet, since your on salt spring, get some Arbutus. looks great, realistic and 100 % safe. easy to find and great shapes and color.


----------



## aquafeet (Jan 18, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> i would avoid it - it breaks down fast since its a soft wood. better yet, since your on salt spring, get some Arbutus. looks great, realistic and 100 % safe. easy to find and great shapes and color.


Great advice. Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

after doing a little research on this myself, it seems cedar and any pine is not good to use in aquariums as they have some kind of oils in them that leech out "slowly over time" and a good possibility of killing fish. I have read it can be harmful to alot of animals , so I wouldn't take the chance myself

heres some info from a previous thread about it (post#4):
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/driftwood-harrison-lake-1108/#post12562


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Stick to deciduous trees and away from evergreens.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

any fresh cut wood is generally not a good idea but if you find some wood that is already waterlogged and weathered it should be safe but if you take a good look at it scratch it and smell it and dont think its safe dont use it


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a cedar drip tray for my wet/dry filter that make out of a 1 x 6 cedar panel and its been running for 6 months now with no issue. What is clear and fish still eat like crazy. If its not safe we wouldn't have cedar soak in our river at any point.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

All depends on what kind of cedar you use. Yellow cedar I do believe has some sorta poison in it that would be harmful.

Like already suggested to the op, why use cedar when he/she lives on Salt Spring where there is lots of arbutus


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

there aren't many woods that are safe to use in aquariums when they're fresh - oak is one, manzanita is another.

cedar bogwood (more accurately _Thuja_, as there are no cedars native to North America) is safe- I have several pieces in my tanks with no issue - but it has to be _aged, long-submersed_ wood. Fresh cedar will leech resins into the water.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> i would avoid it - it breaks down fast since its a soft wood. better yet, since your on salt spring, get some Arbutus. looks great, realistic and 100 % safe. easy to find and great shapes and color.


way to go, now i have to go on vacation to hornby island because i finally have a reason to...

arbutus for my fishtank 

i know what im doing for spring break


----------

